# Which version is my nfs carbon



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2007)

I have installed nfs carbon. But i am not able to understand which version is it. How to know which carbon is collector edition without playing. I have the game installed but i dont have the dvd.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2007)

play the game & see if there's Koenigsegg CCX in quick race menu.


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> play the game & see if there's Koenigsegg CCX in quick race menu.



i told na i dont have the DVD so i cant play.. My bro took it and now i cant play.I want to put a no-DVD patch but for that i need to know the version of my game!


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

try to apply the latest patch, then u can apply a no-cd crack for the version


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> try to apply the latest patch, then u can apply a no-cd crack for the version


ya i have tried that.. but no use.. can any one give me some link where i can get.. i have tried through google but was of no use..


----------



## shantanu (Oct 3, 2007)

Thread reopened ! continue : but you should have PMed me before creating a new one


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 3, 2007)

Right click on the EXE > Properties > Version.

Does that help?


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Thread reopened ! continue : but you should have PMed me before creating a new one


Dude i could have done that but first of all in your previous message before editing you havent mentioned that you are the one who is closing the post!So how do i know who have closed!and also do you think it would have helped me! You would have reply me to bring proof ha! Dude it seems from your message you are bit upset or angry.. common.. nothing to be so if you are! Cheers dude!.No hard feeling!


----------



## shantanu (Oct 3, 2007)

no i clearly mentioned that Thread closed... 

i am chilling , no worries have fun.. Game ON


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 3, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Right click on the EXE > Properties > Version.
> 
> Does that help?


Dude why cant i PM u?
No that doesnot works!
Here is the way i came to know the version..
All programs->Electronic Arts->Need for speed carbon ->Easy Info.. It gives v2.0(c)2004.. 

To all who wants to help.. Guys if you want to help with some link which is not relevent to this forum please dont post here you can PM me..ThanX for your extra effort!

I got some no-dvd patch for my version from some site! Now the problem is as soon as i click the game a black screen comes and go away!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 3, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> I have installed nfs carbon. But i am not able to understand which version is it. How to know *which carbon is collector edition without playing*. I have the game installed but i dont have the dvd.



check in game folder-> CARS (folder), see if Koenigsegg CCX folder is present.

---------

go to www.nfsunlimited.net, d/l latest patch & then use the appropirate No-DVD/CD *patch*.



			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> I got some no-dvd patch for my version from some site! Now the problem is as soon as i click the game a black screen comes and go away!


 if you hav onboard gfx. (intel GMA900, 950), then this game wont run.

it runs on Nvidia, ATi & Intel's latest GMA X3000 onboards.


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

nfs carbon runs on my onboard ati x200, 1024x768, low.... without lags and glitches


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

what^^ is it impossible i think


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 5, 2007)

hay guys.. thanks for all your support. I have got the no-dvd patch and working after a proper update! Hurray!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 6, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> what^^ is it impossible i think



No, its possible. 6800s and 7600s can't run the game properly at full details at reasonable resolutions, 7800 cards struggle, but any half-decent Radeon card runs Carbon just great. The reason is unknown, but as it stands, this game is really a game where ATI cards perform miles better than NVIDIA ones.


----------

